# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Τζόγος

## Big L

Καλησπέρα. Ο πατέρας μου εδώ και πολλά χρόνια είναι εθισμένος στον τζόγο ,παίζει κάθε μερα και νίωθω ότι δεν τον ενδιαφέρει για εμάς,προτιμά να παίζει παρά να πληρώνει τις υποχρεώσεις του.Χρωστάει παντού και έχουμε γίνει ρεζίλι.Η μητέρα μου του κάνει κήρυγμα κάθε μέρα και την βρίζει, ξέρω οτι δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ πια, το έχει πεί πολλές φορές οτι θα σταματήσει να παίζει αλλα μόνο οταν είναι σε δύσκολη θέση ψάχνοντας δανεικά, απο εκεί και πέρα ξανα αρχίζει τα ίδια. Με πιέζει καθημερίνα να βρώ δουλεία μιας και απολύθηκα πρίν μήνες και γενίκα μου κάνει πόλεμο για μικρό-πράγματα. Τι να κάνω για να ηρεμήσω;

----------


## thomas98

κλειδωσε τον σε ενα δωματιο
και βρες του ψυχολογο

----------


## angelos

> Τι να κάνω για να ηρεμήσω;


Προσπαθησε να βρεις μια δουλεια και να φυγεις απο το σπιτι και τις στεναχωρες καταστασεις.
Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να αλλαξει ο πατερας σου, και δεν φταις εσυ σε τιποτα να την πληρωνεις.
Η... μανα που θα μεινει πισω, ειναι ενα θεμα.

Εχεις αλλα αδελφια?

----------


## Big L

> Προσπαθησε να βρεις μια δουλεια και να φυγεις απο το σπιτι και τις στεναχωρες καταστασεις.
> Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να αλλαξει ο πατερας σου, και δεν φταις εσυ σε τιποτα να την πληρωνεις.
> Η... μανα που θα μεινει πισω, ειναι ενα θεμα.
> 
> Εχεις αλλα αδελφια?


Έχω μια μικρότερη αδερφή που τραβάει και αυτή τα ίδια

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα ,παρα να ανεξαρτητοποιηθεις, οπως λεει και ο Αγγελος. Δουλευει καποιος αλλος στο σπιτι ή εξαρτιοσαστε απο τον πατερα? Καλο ειναι να γινουν ολοι ανεξαρτητοι οσο ειναι εφικτο αυτο ή να αλληλοβοηθηθουν.

----------


## angelos

Αν η μικροτερη αδερφη σου εμενε μονη της, θα μπορουσες να μεινεις μαζι της.
Αν μενετε ολοι μαζι, μαλλον εσυ πρεπει να κανεις την αρχη, και να παρεις και εκεινη απο κει μεσα.

Το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις δουλεια, οποτε μεχρι να γινει αυτο... πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη.

----------


## Big L

> Δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα ,παρα να ανεξαρτητοποιηθεις, οπως λεει και ο Αγγελος. Δουλευει καποιος αλλος στο σπιτι ή εξαρτιοσαστε απο τον πατερα? Καλο ειναι να γινουν ολοι ανεξαρτητοι οσο ειναι εφικτο αυτο ή να αλληλοβοηθηθουν.


Τώρα μόνο ο πατέρας.Εγώ και η μητέρα μου ψάχνουμε δουλειά μήπως και την κάνουμε

----------


## Big L

> Αν η μικροτερη αδερφη σου εμενε μονη της, θα μπορουσες να μεινεις μαζι της.
> Αν μενετε ολοι μαζι, μαλλον εσυ πρεπει να κανεις την αρχη, και να παρεις και εκεινη απο κει μεσα.
> 
> Το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις δουλεια, οποτε μεχρι να γινει αυτο... πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη.


Αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω αλλα πρέπει να βρούμε και οι τρείς για να τα βγάζουμε πέρα

----------


## angelos

Και οι 3 δεν ξερω, αλλα αν θελετε να φυγετε ολοι μαζι, οι 2 σιγουρα.

Παντως αν ο πατερας σου δεν γινεται επιθετικος/βιαιος απεναντι σας και γενικα μπορειτε να τον ανεχεστε (δεν μου αρεσει που χρησιμοποιω τετοιες λεξεις, αλλα τι να πω οταν ενας πατερας ενδιαφερεται πρωτα για τον τζογο...), μπορει να κανει ενας την αρχη και σταδιακα να ακολουθησουν και τα υπολοιπα μελη της οικογενειας. Ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθουν δουλειες και για τους 3 σας και μαλιστα αμεσα.

----------


## keep_walking

Εχετε σκεφτει την αιτηση διαζυγιου απο πλευρας μητερας? Νομιζω ο τζογος ειναι ισχυρο κινητρο για διαζυγιο. Ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει να δινω τετοιες συμβουλες , αλλωστε δεν μπορω να ξερω την σχεση μητερα-πατερα και παιδιων.

----------


## Big L

> Και οι 3 δεν ξερω, αλλα αν θελετε να φυγετε ολοι μαζι, οι 2 σιγουρα.
> 
> Παντως αν ο πατερας σου δεν γινεται επιθετικος/βιαιος απεναντι σας και γενικα μπορειτε να τον ανεχεστε (δεν μου αρεσει που χρησιμοποιω τετοιες λεξεις, αλλα τι να πω οταν ενας πατερας ενδιαφερεται πρωτα για τον τζογο...), μπορει να κανει ενας την αρχη και σταδιακα να ακολουθησουν και τα υπολοιπα μελη της οικογενειας. Ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθουν δουλειες και για τους 3 σας και μαλιστα αμεσα.


Χέρι δεν έχει σηκώσει αλλα είναι αδιάφορος-παρτάκιας ,όσο αφορά τον τζόγο προτιμά να χαλάει εκεί τα λεφτά του παρά να κάνει πράγματα για εμάς

----------


## Big L

> Εχετε σκεφτει την αιτηση διαζυγιου απο πλευρας μητερας? Νομιζω ο τζογος ειναι ισχυρο κινητρο για διαζυγιο. Ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει να δινω τετοιες συμβουλες , αλλωστε δεν μπορω να ξερω την σχεση μητερα-πατερα και παιδιων.


Το μόνο που έχουμε σκεφτεί είναι να βρούμε δουλειά και να φύγουμε και οι τρείς γιατί δεν παλεύεται.

----------


## keep_walking

> Το μόνο που έχουμε σκεφτεί είναι να βρούμε δουλειά και να φύγουμε και οι τρείς γιατί δεν παλεύεται.



Εαν φυγετε και οι τρεις , γιατι οχι ενα διαζυγιο μιας και θα ειναι τυπικος ο γαμος? Τουλαχιστον θα τον υποχρεωσει ο νομος να δινει καποια βοηθεια? Δεν ξερω και πολλα απο αυτα.

Χμ , δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση να προτεινω. Ασε που μπορει να του ρθει και ταμπλας και να σοβαρευτει.

----------


## keep_walking

Φυσικα απανταω μεσω ενος φορουμ , δεν μπορω να ξερω τιποτα , οποτε λογικα μην εκλαμβανεις παντα καποιες απαντησεις ως λυσεις. Δεν ξερω καν ποιον εχω για συνομιλητη και κατα ποσο ειναι ευκολο να βρειτε και οι τρεις δουλεια ,βασει και προσοντων ηλικιας κλπ.

----------


## Big L

> Εαν φυγετε και οι τρεις , γιατι οχι ενα διαζυγιο μιας και θα ειναι τυπικος ο γαμος? Τουλαχιστον θα τον υποχρεωσει ο νομος να δινει καποια βοηθεια? Δεν ξερω και πολλα απο αυτα.
> 
> Χμ , δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση να προτεινω. Ασε που μπορει να του ρθει και ταμπλας και να σοβαρευτει.


Του έχουμε πεί οτι κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει αυτό για να τον ταρακουνήσουμε αλλα νομίζει οτι δεν θα το κάνουμε,συγκεκριμένα το έπαθε ένας φίλος του (ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον τζόγο έχει και αυτός) και τώρα μένει μόνος του καθώς τον παρατήσανε όλοι,του έχω δώσει το παράδειγμα οτι θα πάθει τα ίδια.



-*Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας*.

----------


## angelos

> Το μόνο που έχουμε σκεφτεί είναι να βρούμε δουλειά και να φύγουμε και οι τρείς γιατί δεν παλεύεται.


Το καλο ειναι πως δεν ειναι η περιπτωση "πρεπει να φυγω χθες", που να σε πιεζει τοσο πολυ σε βαθμο που να σε "πνιγει".
Υπομονη λοιπον Big L, και στο τελος... αφηστε τον να εχει οικογενεια του τον... τζογο.

----------


## Big L

> Φυσικα απανταω μεσω ενος φορουμ , δεν μπορω να ξερω τιποτα , οποτε λογικα μην εκλαμβανεις παντα καποιες απαντησεις ως λυσεις. Δεν ξερω καν ποιον εχω για συνομιλητη και κατα ποσο ειναι ευκολο να βρειτε και οι τρεις δουλεια ,βασει και προσοντων ηλικιας κλπ.



Απλά να το συζητήσω ήθελα να πάρω γνώμες.

-Είμαι 25 και η αδερφή μου 20 έχουμε κάνει βιογραφικά κτλ αλλα τίποτα ακόμη.

----------


## Big L

> Το καλο ειναι πως δεν ειναι η περιπτωση "πρεπει να φυγω χθες", που να σε πιεζει τοσο πολυ σε βαθμο που να σε "πνιγει".
> Υπομονη λοιπον Big L, και στο τελος... αφηστε τον να εχει οικογενεια του τον... τζογο.


Ευχαριστώ! Όσο για το τελευταίο αυτό θα του μείνει.

----------


## angelos

http://www.aemy.gr/web/guest/246

Απο την παραπανω σελιδα, βλεπω...
_Γραμμή για εξάρτηση από τυχερά παιχνίδια 
τηλ. 800111-0401_

Καντε και ενα τηλεφωνο εκει, δεν χανετε τιποτα... :)

----------


## Big L

> http://www.aemy.gr/web/guest/246
> 
> Απο την παραπανω σελιδα, βλεπω...
> _Γραμμή για εξάρτηση από τυχερά παιχνίδια 
> τηλ. 800111-0401_
> 
> Καντε και ενα τηλεφωνο εκει, δεν χανετε τιποτα... :)


Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια.Ευχαριστώ :)

----------


## Σουέλ

Εχει και το ΚΕΘΕΑ μια γραμμη 
http://www.kethea.gr/el-gr/%CE%B8%CE...%BD.aspx?id=13
αν λειτουργει ακομα..ισως σας βοηθησει να αντιμετωπισετε -εστω προσωρινα- την κατασταση...Και εγω με καθε επιφυλαξη θα συμφωνησω με οσα ειπε ο κηπ παραπανω..για κατι πιο δραστικο ισως..

----------


## Big L

> Εχει και το ΚΕΘΕΑ μια γραμμη 
> http://www.kethea.gr/el-gr/%CE%B8%CE...%BD.aspx?id=13
> αν λειτουργει ακομα..ισως σας βοηθησει να αντιμετωπισετε -εστω προσωρινα- την κατασταση...Και εγω με καθε επιφυλαξη θα συμφωνησω με οσα ειπε ο κηπ παραπανω..για κατι πιο δραστικο ισως..


Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Πιστέυω πως κάτι τέτοιο θα γίνει αφού θα έχουμε τακτοποιηθεί, προς το παρών δεν μας παίρνει.

----------


## Σουέλ

Αν και ο γραμμες υποστηριξης φανταζομαι ειναι για αυτον που θελει να απεξαρτηθει και για στηριξη στην οικογενεια στο πλαισιο της απεξαρτησης.Αυτο δεν παιζει σαν ενδεχομενο;

----------


## Big L

> Εχει και το ΚΕΘΕΑ μια γραμμη 
> http://www.kethea.gr/el-gr/%CE%B8%CE...%BD.aspx?id=13
> αν λειτουργει ακομα..ισως σας βοηθησει να αντιμετωπισετε -εστω προσωρινα- την κατασταση...Και εγω με καθε επιφυλαξη θα συμφωνησω με οσα ειπε ο κηπ παραπανω..για κατι πιο δραστικο ισως..


Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Πιστέυω πως κάτι τέτοιο θα γίνει αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι και έχουμε τακτοποιηθεί.

----------


## Big L

> Αν και ο γραμμες υποστηριξης φανταζομαι ειναι για αυτον που θελει να απεξαρτηθει και για στηριξη στην οικογενεια στο πλαισιο της απεξαρτησης.Αυτο δεν παιζει σαν ενδεχομενο;


Του έχω πεί επανειλημμένα να ζητήσει βοήθεια αλλα δεν παίρνω ανταπόκριση. Έχουμε ασχοληθεί πολύ με την περίπτωση του και δεν οδηγεί πουθενά.

----------


## angelos

Το ειδα και εγω το 1114 του ΚΕΘΕΑ, αλλα παραλληλα διαβασα οτι η γραμμη δημιουργηθηκε "με χορηγια της Ο.Π.Α.Π Α.Ε", και ετσι κατι με σταματησε απο το να το ποσταρω.
Ειμαι προκατειλημμενος, το ξερω. :confused:

Αλλα φυσικα μπορει να κανει και εκει ενα τηλεφωνο, κακο δεν κανει.

----------


## Σουέλ

> Του έχω πεί επανειλημμένα να ζητήσει βοήθεια αλλα δεν παίρνω ανταπόκριση. Έχουμε ασχοληθεί πολύ με την περίπτωση του και δεν οδηγεί πουθενά.


Το φανταστηκα..δυστυχως...Μονο υπομονη τοτε..Δεν υπαρχει καποιος συγγενης να μπορει να σας φιλοξενησει/στηριξει μεχρι να βρειτε καποια δουλεια;

----------


## Big L

> Το φανταστηκα..δυστυχως...Μονο υπομονη τοτε..Δεν υπαρχει καποιος συγγενης να μπορει να σας φιλοξενησει/στηριξει μεχρι να βρειτε καποια δουλεια;


Δεν γίνεται γιατί δεν έχουμε τίποτα σίγουρο (οτι θα βρούμε δουλειά κτλ). Πρέπει να κάνουμε μόνοι μας την ανατροπή.

----------


## Σουέλ

> Το ειδα και εγω το 1114 του ΚΕΘΕΑ, αλλα παραλληλα διαβασα οτι η γραμμη δημιουργηθηκε "με χορηγια της Ο.Π.Α.Π Α.Ε", και ετσι κατι με σταματησε απο το να το ποσταρω.
> Ειμαι προκατειλημμενος, το ξερω. :confused:
> 
> Αλλα φυσικα μπορει να κανει και εκει ενα τηλεφωνο, κακο δεν κανει.


Χαχα, ναι, Αγγελε εχεις δικιο..απλα το εχω σε υποληψη το κεθεα γενικοτερα..(αχρειαστο να 'ναι).
Πιστευω οτι ειναι βοηθητικες αυτες οι γραμμες, εστω σε καθοδηγουν αρχικα, αλλα οπως ειπα, μαλλον για καποιον που θελει να καθοδηγηθει..

----------


## Σουέλ

> Δεν γίνεται γιατί δεν έχουμε τίποτα σίγουρο (οτι θα βρούμε δουλειά κτλ). Πρέπει να κάνουμε μόνοι μας την ανατροπή.


Ναι, συμφωνω με το σκεπτικο σου φυσικά, αλλα αν εχει εξαντληθει η υπομονη σας, ισως να μπορουσατε να στηριχτειτε σε καποιον πολυ δικο σας, πχ παππουδες, θειοι..Γιατι υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος...Ευχομαι συντομα να τα καταφερετε :)

----------


## Big L

> Ναι, συμφωνω με το σκεπτικο σου φυσικά, αλλα αν εχει εξαντληθει η υπομονη σας, ισως να μπορουσατε να στηριχτειτε σε καποιον πολυ δικο σας, πχ παππουδες, θειοι..Γιατι υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος...Ευχομαι συντομα να τα καταφερετε :)


Να 'σαι καλά ,ευχαριστώ! :)

----------


## Palabra

Βρε παιδιά;; Μιλάτε όλοι για ανεξαρτητοποίηση αλλά το θέμα είναι πως με την οικονομική κατάσταση που υπάρχει σήμερα για να φύγει κάποιος από το σπίτι του θα πρέπει πρώτα να έχει εξασφαλίσει μία σταθερή δουλίτσα. Αλλά και δουλίτσα να έχει και να είναι σίγουρη (εδώ γελάμε), ο μισθός θα τον φτάνει για να πληρώνει ενοίκια, λογαριασμούς και προσωπικά έξοδα; Μόνος του μπορεί να ζήσει κάποιος εάν έχει κάποια χρήματα στην άκρη για να τα χρησιμοποιεί έξτρα στο μισθό του ή να έχει ήδη καλό μισθό που να τον φτάνουν για να ζήσει αξιοπρεπώς.

----------


## jimmaras

κουράγιο φίλε μου πάντως ο μπαμπας σου χρειάζεται κάποιο ειδικό να πάει για να τον δει.Μη ξεχνάς ότι είναι άρρωστος δεν είναι κακός αλλά αρρωστος!!και εγώ είχα κολλήσει με το στοιχημα αλλά ξεκόλλησα!!!!χΡΕΙΆΖΕΤΑΙ ΒΟΉΘΕΙΑ

----------

